# Chrystal Grow



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok so i got my seeds and decided to go ahead and grow a few plants.. so check it
----------------------------------------------------------------
Chrystal is a White widow re-back-crossed with Northern Lights. Chrystal's buds are big and sticky with an almost kerosene like aroma and a quick hitting high. A F1 hybrid, Chrystal produces outstanding yields of top quality (and priced) grass. Much easier to manicure than White Widow. Chrystal is a first place winner of the Dutch Highlife Cup, 2002
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium - Indica/Sativa Mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high - Allround Buzz
THC level: Strong 15 - 20%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield ( Sea of green on one m2) : 375-475
Harvest Month: 9/10
Grow difficulty: Moderate
-----------------------------------------------------------------

ok so i started Germination on 02.28.08          Pic 1 and 2
they germinated for 5 days and stopd on 03.04.08       Pic 3


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 14, 2008)

whoah man those taproots are pretty long maybe next time only wait till they are a inch or two long and pop em in a pellet or strait into your medium


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

On 03.04.08 i put the plants in 2" rockwool cubes and moved them to the Bubble Starter, as i call it.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 2  03.05.08


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea i didnt check the seeds at all for 5 days.. just popd them in and forgot about them.. when i lookd at them i was like WOAH... time to plant lol


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 3........ 03.06.08


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok on 03.07.08  i added Nuts.. the plants were 3 days old from when i put them in the bubbler.

these pix are from the day after i started nuts..  Day 5.... 03.08.08


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin good so far. Keep us posted my friend. I will be pulling up a chair and firing up a fattie. Good luck and take care.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 14, 2008)

healthy looking babies you got there keep us posted


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 8..... 03.11.08


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 11.... 03.14.08... These are pix i took today... added more nuts and im gonna put some mylar in there.. mylar on the top of the bubbler... and i plan on going to 12/12 soon but not sure when i should so im just kinda playing it by ear.. Plant 1 is about 3" tall... and plant 2 is about 1.5" tall


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok so these pix are from monday, 3.17.08..  The plants are 2 weeks old exactly in these pix.. i plan on taking pix every monday from here on out and posting on here ASAP after taking them..  They are looking good still and in the past few days they have started to put off a very plesent smell    I think im gonna wate one more week and put them into 12/12 on mondy when they hit 3 weeks old.. im also thinking about taking a few clones rite before i put them into 12/12, 2 from each plant... i think it might not be a great idea to cut them and change the light at the same time but im not sure.. also im thinking that by cuting them and starting 12/12 at the same time might keep them very low growing plants.. but i donno..... if anybody has any thoughts on that let me know... Thanks


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are a few changes i made to the grow room.. i coverd it with mylar.. i just took cardboard and cut it to tha shapes i needed and taped the mylar to it so i dont have it taped to the wall and i can use it agin if i move the grow room..


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok. Week 3 is done... I just moved them into flower. Flowering under cfls because that is all i can use rite now.. changed the newts for flowering.. changed the tupperware it is in also.. i put the plants into another tupperware thats a little bigger.. got them on 12/12 light.. water is on when lights are on and off when they are off..  the plants were also in small baskets or whatever you call them with not much to actualy grab and use to push up off of.. so im thinking this might have kept the plants short.. maby not but just what i was thinking.. i put them into the larger baskets with rockwool all around.. im thinking that the roots will take hold of this better and brace the plant so that it may grow up faster, rather than the roots just shooting down... this might be the dumbest thing you have ever heard but... just watching them grow it made sence to me.. lemme know if thats stupid or if it makes some sence =)  ...  anyway the pix are from monday 03.24.08.. plants are 3 weeks old and have been thru only the first 12/12 cycle.. my babys are growing up =)  they will be turning from girls to women soon... hope they fill out like playboy bunnies ... thanks for looking .. peace


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 1, 2008)

ok.. week 4.. the plants have been in flower for one week... the tall one was a boy =(  killd um.. he was about 2ce as tall as the other one which im not sure about the sex yet but i think its a girl.. no idea if this has anything to do with sex but interesting how the guy was 2ce as big as the girl.. who knows... so i changed her to her own tupperware.. and thats about it.. the smell is  oooooooo so sweet =)   pix are from monday 03/31/08 

View attachment W1.jpg


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 7, 2008)

Week 5.  Flowering for 2 weeks now... Shes def a girl =)  and lookn + smelling great.. i will have my 400w HPS  in about a week or so and cant wate to see what she does under that... the only thing im not sure about yet is how im going to do this... i was thinking about just taking clones, leting the mother go ahead and finish budding, and then turning one of the clones into a mother.. this way i can go ahead and get the bud off her and have more coming up... but i have heard that it is stressful to the clones to take them from a budding mother and put them in 24/7... anybody?
  So the other way i was thinking about going would be to bring her out of 12/12 and back into veg, then take clones and start LST on the mother.. this way will require forever before i can get some product.. i would have to wate however long it takes her to go back to veg, prolly a week or 2.. then rooting and pre grow, another 2 weeks.. then i could start budding.. so that puts me another month out from now just starting the bud process.. i donno.. ill figure it out this week.. any sugestions would be nice.. thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

No body on this post? Looking good tho bro, why do you use 2" net pots, because your flowering early? And have you grown hydro before, how long?


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 7, 2008)

well i used the 2" nets this time because i had the plants in 1.5" rockwool and a small net.. but i didnt like the way the roots were coming out of it so i acutaly just put that net and everything into a 2" net with more rockwool in it.. my thinking was that this would give the roots more to grab on 2 and make it more stable when the plant gets taller... maby not i donno.. this is only my second grow and the first one was hydro also.. the first one tho i didnt use netpots at all.. im new to hydro as well as growing all togather.. so i donno what im doing really lol... but im just kinda doin it how i think will work alright and with what i have..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

You will learn bro, i am on my first grow also, iv bin waiting to grow for years and finally moved out of my parents and now i went mad scientist on my grow, i have 2 mother's in hydro "Afghani Kush, Strawberry cough", a SOG room "From seed", and an all organic soil going "Strawberry Cough", so i am trying at it too and learning allot n the way... I would sagest you moving on to at least 3.5" pots 5" pots would be better. The moor the roots grab the better and bigger they will get... Good Luck bro, i am tagging along on this grow. Good luck bro, let me know if you have any questions....s


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lil update.. today i got a TDS tester and found out i was feeding my lil girl way 2 much.. so i put her in just water for the next cpl days to flush her out.. i mixed a new batch of newts at about 900ppm.. she was getn over 2000ppm... so i guess i got lucky shes not dead.. anyway i also took 6 clones from her on tewsday 04.08.08   they are 3 days old now and looking great.. got them in a bubbler i made.. they are already starting to get those lil white bumps that turn into roots..  and my HPS light will be here tomarow WAAAHOOOO... so now she will be geting more than enough light, and the rite amount of newts.. i think between this week and next week i should see a huge diff..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice looking plants you have there.  The root development is great for their age.  I notice that you are top feeding them, so this is obviously much more than a simple bubbler...are these drip feeders?  

Just FYI, clones taken from plants into flowering can be extremely hard to root.  I would just keep my best looking clone as a new mother and never put her into 12/12 at all.  

Regarding your nutes...make sure that your EC meter is calibrated correctly.  I have a hard time believing that a baby that small could take 2000ppm without dying, and yet it shows no sign of overfeeding.

Pot size...I start all my babies in 3" net pots.  When they go into flowering, they go into a 6" pot.  I have simply cut a round hole in the bottom of my 6" pots large enough so that the 3" pots will sit right down into the bottom of the 6" pot.  Trim vegetation below the rim of the 6" pot and fill with your choice of medium.  If I am growing from seed, I usually wait until they show sex before putting into larger pots.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking very good man, Love ya setup too. Hope you get some big buds!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 10, 2008)

yea i donno why i decided to top feed.. i used just the bubbler before in the entire grow and it worked fine.. I acuatly set up the top feed system because i started it from seed in this bubbler and needed a way to get water to the nets... after the roots made it to the water i guess i could have taken the water pump out but... i donno.. i figured it cant hurt anything so i just never took it out.. I DID have 2 dripers on the ends of the tubes but when i went down to one plant i just put the tube going rite onto the base of the plant.. so when its on it is just a steady stream of water poring over it.. it kinda just soaks the rockwool and drips out all down the roots.. I would love to hear any advice on if i should take this pump out or leave it in and the reasons why..

i took 6 clones. What i am thinking about doing is keeping one, the best looking one, as a mother and throwing the others under 12/12 as soon as they root.. i was actualy only wanting to get 2 good mothers out of the 6 clones but due to limited space i think i will only keep one.. i figure any of the other 5 that look healthy ill just throw them in the 12/12 with the first one, why not, ya know... 

as far as the nutes, i dont know exactly what the ppm was at but i mixed up nutes and fed them to her one day before i got my tds tester. This solution is what i tested today when i got the TDS. and it didnt register.. i plan on going down to the hydro store tomarow and picking up some calibration .... uhhh.... stuff.. =)   But she def is showing nute burn all over.. im pretty sure she should be alot bigger than she is and prolly 85% of the leafs on her have burn on them somewhere... 

I am just kinda wingn it on this grow.. i started with very small netpots and moved up to 2".. to tell you the truth i just didnt feal like buying lava rocks or those clay ball things.. i just figured id see how it went in these 2" pots with rockwool around them.. when i go to the hydro store tomarow i plan on geting a few dif sizes of net pots and some other good stuff to play around with.. im gonna get some more, dif size, tupperwares also... ive had a few people tell me i should have them in some bigger pots with medium and you are prolly rite.. but i think im gonna leave this one how it is just ta see how it goes... but i will def try out the way you do it cuz it sounds alot better than how i have it now lol... Thanks for the advice and keep it coming.. i keep learning new stuff every day and im loven it.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

You learn by trial-and-error my friend. It sounds like you are figuring things out though. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 13, 2008)

Week 6.. Flowering for 3 weeks.... Friday i got my 400w HPS.. Flushed for the past few days with just water.. today i added food.. gonna start her out at around 750ppm prolly gonna bump it up ever few days till i get her to 1000.. I also Built a new grow box due 2 the HPS.. The box is 24" X 32"... the bottom is lined with plastic in case of spills and mylar lines the inside from about a foot up.. I LOVE this HPS.. way way WAY WAY better.. 

So here we go.. Pix of my new grow box and HID


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 13, 2008)

Week 3 of flowering..  you can see some of the burn she got =(


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 13, 2008)

Clones... Day 1... 04.08.08


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 13, 2008)

Clones.. Day 3... 04.10.08


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 13, 2008)

Clones... Day 6... 04.13.08


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Bleek..Looking Great my friend..I dont do Hydro but am interested in it...How are your temps running in the new box?  That HPS puts out lots more heat huh?..your plants will pay you back 10 fold my friend..I will fallow along with this the rest of the way..clones look good should start seeing bumps any day now huh? ..Keep it GREEN..and here some GREEN MOJO for the new clippings


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 14, 2008)

To tell you the truth i havent checkd the temps in the box yet.. I did set my timer for a time when i am almost always home, so when it comes on i open the flap and turn on the fan.. for the most part i think it keeps things pretty cool.. i will be puting a thermometer in there in the next week so ill be able to let U know exactly.. 

As for the HID  yea.. i love this thing.. ive had it on them for 2 light cycles now and i can see a diferance.. thing is amazing

Thanks for the mojo.. the clones are startn to look like they are trying to root.. im hoping they will some in the next week.. i want to move them into rockwool and hydro so i can stick them in the box ASAP..  i think im gonna try a few dif things with them.. Keep one for a mother and LST her... with the others im gonna try dif methods ive seen.. toping, supercroping, exc..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck Bleek...I too play around in my garden..I have done super crop/LST and other silly things just to see what happens...You dont do clones in rockwool huh?  I use rockwool for cloneing and then stick the 1
' cube in the soil when roots start to come threw...Will be keeping an eye on these..Thanks


----------



## Thorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Great looking grow and set up you have there man.. I remember comtemplating buying chrystal when i bought my first seeds. those are growing like BEASTS!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 14, 2008)

Smoke: Yea i put them in rockwool, but i leave them in the bubbler untill they start to root.. then i will pop them in rockwool and put them in a DWI with a drip..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Bleek...I did not have much luck with my Bubble cloner...I have some "ICE" beans that they say is great for hydro..I will try my hand in it sometime..but for now Im just a DIRT farmer that cant seem to grow nothin but WEEDS...Happy Growing my friend


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 21, 2008)

ite.. so Week 7... Week 4 of flowering... shes about 18" tall... bud all over her..


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 21, 2008)

Clones 11 days old.. 

i took them out of the bubble cloner and put them into 1.5" rockwool cubes.. i then stuck the rockwool cubes into another bubbler with 6 2" netpots... no drip.. just filled the water to where it almost touches the bottom of the netpot.. air stones..  and 200ppm of food in the water.. kept the dome.. gonna leave it untill the roots reach the water..


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 21, 2008)

And these are from today.. 4/21   3 days after i put them into rockwool and in the 2" netpot bubbler

you can see the tap roots shooting out.. i will be transplanting them into bigger rockwool cubes in the next few days.. and they will most likely go into 12/12 in the next cycle


----------



## Thorn (Apr 21, 2008)

great man those are looking amazing!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work my friend. Nice job with the clones. The ladies are also looking spectacular. Going to be fun watching your journal. Keep us posted on the ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 27, 2008)

Week 8... 5 weeks of flower...   about 3 more weeks till shes done.. ppm is still around 900.... when i get her about 1000 to 1200  she starts to burn.. so i keep her between 800 and 9.. she seams to like it there.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 27, 2008)

5 of the clones.. transplanted into more rockwool and into a 3" netpot.. Put into 12/12.. they are 3 weeks old at start of flower.. same as the one in flower now that they came from.. i like to do about 3 weeks of pregrowth..


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 27, 2008)

this clone is also 3 weeks old.. gonna make her a mother.. so i put her in a 5 gal bucket... cut the top off another 5 gal bucket and fit it into the 1st one.. put a big netpot in it 6 or 8".... 4x4 rockwool cube and some lava rock or whatever it is.. shes gonna stay in 24/7


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mother bucket


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 30, 2008)

looks good man. did you have any side branching before you started flowering I m asking around about side branching so any info on that would be great


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 30, 2008)

On the first plant yes.. i did.. i acutaly cut 6 of them off for the clones but i had a few others also


----------



## Bleek187 (May 18, 2008)

well its been a few weeks.. i have been very busy so i havent been taken pix.. and with the hps and phone camera the pix are not very great anyway so i just said _ _ _ _  it...  but here we go... Week 11... The first plant i popd from seed is done.. she had been in fowering for 8 weeks to the day.. i cut her down today and trimed her up.. made a box to dry in and put under my sink in my bathroom.. i think that is a well place for it???  its small, dark.. and stays about 75 to 80... sound like a good place to dry ???   i also do not have a fan on it because i plan on leaveing the bud there for 1 week and then going to cure.. correct me if this is not a smart idea..

   i have 3 clones that are 6 weeks old and have  been in flower for 3 weeks now.. they are looking frosted flakes... grrrrrrrrr8...   5 more weeks on those babys and i should have a nice harvest.. 

   i also took 6 more clones from my mother today. i plan to root them and veg for a week or so.. looking for a 3 week pregrowth as i have done in the past... so they should go into 12/12 when the first clones have about 1 week of flowering to go... so that should work out nicely.. 

   PIX time...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 18, 2008)

from top to bottom, left to rite

1 & 2  =  Mother at 8 weeks old
3, 4, 5 = Day of harvest
6 & 7 = now harvested plant when she was at 6 weeks old
7   =  same plant at 7 weeks old

I will take pix of the clones i have in flower and post when they come into light cycle

Thanks


----------



## Thorn (May 19, 2008)

wow frosty! glad u had such a good harvest! let us know how she smokes


----------



## Bleek187 (May 19, 2008)

i sure will.. and when its done with dry ill let U know the weight also


----------



## REDz (May 19, 2008)

Nice dry buds there man, WOW!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> this clone is also 3 weeks old.. gonna make her a mother.. so i put her in a 5 gal bucket... cut the top off another 5 gal bucket and fit it into the 1st one.. put a big netpot in it 6 or 8".... 4x4 rockwool cube and some lava rock or whatever it is.. shes gonna stay in 24/7



I'm just curious why you used 2 buckets for your mom?  Is there an advantage to doing this?  I have my mom in a 6" net pot, much like you do, but in a single 5 gal bubbler bucket.

I think that you may want to paint or cover your bucket with something that is light-proof.  The orange buckets do not stop light and you can get algea growing.

Great looking buds!


----------



## megan23247 (May 20, 2008)

*Great Harvest my friend!  Just went through this whole thread catching up and read some really great stuff.  Thanks for keeping us posted!*


----------



## Bleek187 (May 21, 2008)

Goddess...  The 5 gal bucket is actualy only one.. i just cut the top off of another one so that i can slide it out and put it back in.. that way when i check my water and add nutes i just pull the top out and set it in another bucket while i empty, refill, check, or add water or nutes...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 24, 2008)

budz are dry.. i put them in jars to cure... they weigh 2oz and 3.6 grams... more than i expected =)


----------



## REDz (May 24, 2008)

Good job man, Those buds look great.


----------



## Thorn (May 24, 2008)

sweeet! Hows the smoke and high?


----------



## Bleek187 (May 26, 2008)

well i smoked some a day after i cut her down... smoked good thru the bong.. not harsh at all, and one toke had me lit for hours.... after they were dry i took a bud out to smoke while they cure... i have been smoking it and good god.. i love this stuff.. easy on the lungs, little to no taist at all.. and long lasting high.. i will def keep growing this stran for awhile.. 
   I acutaly think im going to keep this one going and start a new stran also.. maby big bud, or Cali orange... not sure yet


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

sweet chrystal was one of the strains i looked at getting when choosing my first seeds, i went for afghan instead.. nice, but i will defo have to try growing chrystal sometime


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 6, 2008)

lil update...  ive been smoken this stuff for a few weeks now.. and i LOVE it... it hits smooth.. taists good.. and the high comes on quick and very strong.. and it lasts forever..  great smoke

also ive given some away to friends and smoked with a few people... its funny when i let someone take a look at it and they say things like "this is straght from cali"  or "this is purple haze"    also i have been out and roled up a blunt of this stuff at a party then watchd people toke on it like they are a badass.. then 10 mins later pass tha hell out lol... ill prolly grow this stran for awhile.. i really like it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

damn bleek thats such a sick lil dro setup.... Could you give me price it all ran you with a light.. im looking to step up my setup... also a list of the supplys? and i got one soil female 4 or 5 weeks flowering its gota a couple bottome nodes thats are startin get bigger but no flower yet? what do i need to clone? any help would be great....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 6, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> lil update... ive been smoken this stuff for a few weeks now.. and i LOVE it... it hits smooth.. taists good.. and the high comes on quick and very strong.. and it lasts forever.. great smoke
> 
> also ive given some away to friends and smoked with a few people... its funny when i let someone take a look at it and they say things like "this is straght from cali" or "this is purple haze" also i have been out and roled up a blunt of this stuff at a party then watchd people toke on it like they are a badass.. then 10 mins later pass tha hell out lol... ill prolly grow this stran for awhile.. i really like it


Any idea on the total weight cured? From your pic with the miller in it looks decent.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

Buddy.... it was 2oz and 3 grams  total weight after a week of dry time and a week of cure... she was prolly about 3 and a half foot tall when she was done.. i was very very happy with the yield


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

Toke... im not sure how much i have in everything... I didnt have a clue what i was doing when i started so i would buy something and try it out then buy another thing and try that also.. so ive got all kinds of stuff... but i can try to run down the main things i use now for ya..

My light = 400w HPS, came with everything, Bulb, hood, ballest... i think it was about $160 off ebay.. just spend a few days lookn around to find tha best deal for tha best price..
i also have several CFLs ... no idea on the price of them.. maby 10, 20 bucks for a pack of 3 at home depot or lowes.. i use these on my mother and clones...
the mother is in a bucket... i used 2 buckets just to make it easy for me ta pull her out and add water/food.. all that good stuff.. buckets were like 5 bucks each.. 
for clones just get a lil tupperware thing  maby 5 bucks  and drill holes in it..
i also have a small tupperware for my clones when they are rooted and i put them into rockwool... its just got 6 slots that can old 2" netpots.. i put the rooted clones into 1.5" rockwool cubes and into the 2" netpots and into the tupperware... netpots are like 60 cents at a hydro store...
ok the only other thing U really have to spend any money on is the air pumps... you can find these on ebay for cheep also... i have 3 with 2 outputs on each one... but i will be buying 3 more with 4 outputs on each very soon... the 2 output ones are ok but why not have 4? just makes more sence to me...  i think i paid about 20 bucks a pop for my air pumps??? maby.. not sure about that...  and also U need air stones.. there like a buck each or something...  
FOOD... this is tha only other part that takes some cash up front... i use General Hydroponics nutrients... 3 bottles, FloraGro, FloraMicro, FloraBloom.  at a hydro store there about 10 bucks a bottle..  so you can start for 30 bucks... i also use General hydroponics Liquid Kool bloom for the first 4 weeks of flowering... no idea how much this is.. i cant remember but im guessn about 10 ta 15 bucks... for the last 4 weeks of flowering i use General Hydroponics Kool Bloom (the powder)  its 2-45-28 and its $25 bucks at my hydro store.. 

ahhhhh im tryn to think if i didnt cover anything but.... i think i got it all... OHHH main thing i almost forgot... get yourself a TDS tester... this is a must have.. i grew hydro a few times without it and now that i have it... 20 times easyer.. i can open her up and throw tha tester in, check tha ppm.. and adjust it acordingly... keeps my girls perfectly healthy at all times..  get this off ebay.. a hydro store will rip you off... i found mine for 40 bucks i think... its the kind with the tester on a 3 foot cord so its really easy....

as far as the cloning of your mother, id say just go in the forum and check out all the threads about cloning.. expesualy in the grow guide part.. you should be able to find some threads with pictures of eactly how to clone and where to cut..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

alrite appreciate it yeah this covers jsut about everything huh... well thats good to hear it aint as hard as alota people say... i should have trouble puttin it together as my dads a plumber... i think im gonna stick with soil for another grow or two and hopefully step it up to dro...


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

i tryed soil my first grow.. and i hated it.. had bugs and a mess.. matter fact i never even made it to flower.. she died on me... my second grow was hydro.. and the only way ill ever do soil agin is if im gonna transplant them to outside... i really wanna do a outdoor grow but i have to find a good place first.. 2 oz out of one plant hydro.. i want to do a outdoor grow of about 30  plants.. try ta get 2 pounds or more =)   but anyway.. good luck with your hydro


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

yep i guess bugs and complications come with soil in mine right now im realizing how important sterilizing everything is pots and all.. plus im using organic compost mix from outside.... yeah outdoors the way to go for big yields...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 18, 2011)

wow.. this was so long ago.. i forgot about this grow..lol  i remember the bud tho.. hard to beleave i grew like this in my apartment lol.. good times


----------

